
Citi Bike Pulls New Electric Bikes Off Streets, Citing Safety Concerns - 1PlayerOne
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/15/nyregion/citi-bike-electric.html
======
Scoundreller
Public bike scheme bikes are always built like tanks with lowest common
denominator gearing, lowered further for the heft. I dread riding them and was
looking forward to electrified versions when I can’t use my low-end 10sp 70s
“daily driver” bike.

It’s sad they couldn’t restrict electrics to speeds of an average cyclist on
an average bike instead of removing them entirely.

It’s actually impressive to read about their brakes working well enough to
flip a rider: they’re bottom heavy bikes with lowest common denominator ride
heights.

But I’m the kind of person to do a brake test when faced with new-to-me
vehicles or road conditions.

I preferred the Chinese drop bikes when I was in places that had them -
lighter and more visible.

~~~
closeparen
Unexpectedly powerful front brakes are a problem with low speed pedal power,
too. I flipped myself over the handlebars that way (rear brake had worn, front
brake hadn’t).

------
jdlyga
Those electric Citi Bikes are a lot of fun.

